# whats in a screen name



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just curious,whats your screen name mean

mine is SNEAKYGROUNDBUZZARD

this,for me,shows my passion in hunting

i LOVE TO CHASE THEM SNEAKY GROUND BUZZARDS a.k.a. wild turkeys

i chose this name because it is me,i never miss a season here in minnesota

spring or fall,if its turkey hunting season you will find me either preparing for or going turkey hunting

i scout turkeys year round and am always looking for new turkey hunting areas,practicing my calling,making calls,buying calls.

and ALWAYS looking for a bigger bird than the last one,not that i always kill a bigger bird,but i always try to.

i will shoot a jake to fill a tag in the spring or a hen in the fall

i just love wild turkey,best eats there is

so whats your screen name mean to you and why did you choose it?

like i said, just curious

tim


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Prairiewolf (a.k.a. coyote) my wife says that is all I want to talk about. It seems I have always made calls and started with elk in the late 70's and I was always hunting them and loved calling them in for other people, but Az has grown and its hard to get drawn for elk now, back then you didnt have to get drawn and you could hunt for a full month ! So I have switched to coyote, I can hunt them when I want and year round if I want. I still go elk hunting almost every year, just not me with the tag, always willing to help a friend out.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

220Swift.......my chioce for small game/predator rifle.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

in high school I was......now I just sprint for the bathroom on occasion... :wink:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I chose mine because I feel old and my name is Bob...... :spam:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I will never tire of the sense of humor everyone on this site has.
You guys always put a grin on my face and keep my laughing


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Saskatchewan *******. Or so I've been called.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I started trappin beavers as a pest control for county drain commission thinkin it would be easy. After the first two month I had gained a great respect for this animal that many people dont even know are aound or how much damage they can do. Two years later Im completely and totally hooked on everything beavers.

They can build like no other animal that Im aware of and they learn very quickly.

My kid tells me all the time that im addicted. I cant argue with him..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm hooked on them too !

I was at one time hooked *BY* one..... :runforhills:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO !!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Ruger- One of my favorite gun makers.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

being hooked by beaver was a favorite pass time of mine also, now I'd just be happy to get a second look from a cougar...... :nut:


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

My story is a sophisticated one.......

The end.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great story Chris, I really liked the part about

and then when you went to

man, you guys had a great time.............


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya, that is a great story Chris.

dwtrees is for Dances With Trees. I do living history reinactments, pre 1840 time period of the fur trappers. When you do something stupid at a rendezvous you usually get a camp name. After a long day of tourists at a local rendezvous, we were all sitting around the fire enjoying some libations (excessive amounts for some) and I ended up being one of the last to head back to my camp. On the way to my tent, nature called and I headed to the trees to drain the radiator when I saw 3 trees right in front of me. I chose the wrong path and ran right into the tree which scraped my forehead. The next morning I was asked what happened to my forehead, and I was dumb enough to tell them. At the next rendezvous I was christen with the name Dances with Trees, or just trees for short.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

buckskinners and libations, you just never know what will happen.....great stuff trees!....LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

220swift: thats just plain funny 

chris: thats a long story,but very interesting. i too thought that part about the

was great.wish i could have been part of that lol

dwtress:thats a great story too,sounds like stuff that happens on ooga booga night at knapp ins that i go to


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

ooga booga night?? :tmi:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cant say much about ooga booga-been sworn to secrecy

but it is an initiation to the "ear of the corn society" clan of flint knappers(people whom make stone arrow points,knives etc)

takes place around a bon fire

usually ends with lots of libations,i like the ones brought up from the south.ya know the ones made from corn


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Must be like the yellow woopies.

Ya never know when they will show up.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> cant say much about ooga booga-been sworn to secrecy
> 
> but it is an initiation to the "ear of the corn society" clan of flint knappers(people whom make stone arrow points,knives etc)
> 
> ...


Ya I told a girl that in high school once too................. :tongue:

Sounds like some real good times.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The superior man is modest in his speech, but exceeds in his actions...


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Mine is because I carry a Horton crossbow while deer hunting in archery season. HortonCarrier just sounded stupid. At times I tote other hunting equipment made by Remington, Rossi, Savage, Kassnar and Buck.

Sorry, Ruger, but I only had two guns made by Ruger. I loved my Single Six and I hated my model 77V. I traded my one year old 77V for a beat up Remington 700 in 1976. That Remington 700 is the most accurate rifle I've ever owned. But, it does go off sometimes if you bolt a round with the barrel pointed downward. I'm sure that is due to the trigger work that was done on it in 1977. After thousands of rounds through it over a twenty year period I think the trigger assembly wore to the point that it has made this gun fairly dangerous in anyones hands other than mine. I always bolt my rounds with the barrel level and pointed in a safe direction. The 77V wouldn't group under 1 1/2" at 100 yards regardless of the many loads I tried in it.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'm with Chris.......

Long story short......

I was born with it!

I know!

Thats what she said!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Due to an addiction to beaver... my friends dubbed me "Dirty".


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

itzdirty beaver ! Yuck LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Beggers can't be choosers.....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wash it off and don't get down wind but I aint going to ask about the Red Hat thing I am just gonna assume you went head first!

Living in Big D and a lot of my old friends always said I was the Rowdy1 of the bunch.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

So thats how the red hat came to be !! LMAO


----------



## Friar Bones (Dec 6, 2012)

Well I'm a seminary graduate used to live in a muslim country sharing the Gospel of Christ with Bedouin nomads and I'm a bit skinny.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

It's my name. I had cruel parents.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahhh ya got me

Friar.... you must be Tom's alter ego


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I've been a life member of The Varmint Hunters Assoc. almost since day one. I live in Nevada, so put em together and ya get varmintnv. It's been my screenname/email for over 20 yrs now.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

I do a lot of scuba diving & teach it part time. For fun I like to spearfish amongst other obvious interests so spearodafish fit on another web forum, turned it into my email prefix, & bam here I am just like that. I know, boring lol.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> My story is a sophisticated one.......
> 
> The end.


Especially that time at band camp when you and those all went the cops


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

There is a local pizza place near me (The Mio Pizza Shop) that I love to go to. When I went there I would always order their Cheese Sticks. Everybody knew I loved them sometimes I even get them dropped off at my door for birthday gifts from friends. This was when I was 14 or 15 (Im 23 now) and my friends and I did LAN parties a lot which was just a few of the guys getting together with there computers to play games. Well one of my friends started calling me Cheese Stick because I ate them so much, but being a LANer I needed a cooler more "gamer" screen name then that so I dropped the Stick and changed the spelling to Cheez, and it stuck. Now about a third of the people I know I cant remember the last time they called me by my real name (Tyler) its just Cheez to them even my nieces and nephew I am uncle Cheez.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, name is Fred, I currently live in Michigan. I shoot traditional archery gear fairly well so all my friends started calling me Fred Bear.

Now I'm a gamer and of course a forum junkie and lots of times that name would be taken so I went L33T and switched the 3s for Es and there we are.


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sooner or later someone always has to ask "Why Catfish?" Cause I like to lay on the bottom! :roflmao:


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Cuz my last name has 9 letters in it....It gets pronounced Dairy Maple, Dry Nipple, Daly Rumple, etc. etc...... :frusty:


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well nothing exciting for me. My last name without vowels and 424 was my number when I used to race motocross.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I was born, raised and still live in West Virginia. Ya know the other state right beside Virginia. I love being outdoors and enjoy all the things our great state has to offer.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

frozenbutt...well it's Mn and it's cold sitting in the snow.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

frozenbutt said:


> frozenbutt...well it's Mn and it's cold sitting in the snow.


thats why i use a stool when i hunt


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine is because I drive a 96 jeep cherokee


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thans folks, i find a lot of the reasons for our screen names to be very interesting and helps to give a little insight into eah of us

i also feels this helps to get to know one another better

keep them coming folks


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Mine comes from my musky fishing buddies. My first boat was a Tuffy Esox Magnum (built for fishing muskies in Wisconsin for the most part). After my wife and I had our first child, my fishing buddies started calling me Tuffdaddy. Wish I could say I was a big tough ultimate fighter or something, but not the case. Just a tall lanky dude that loves the outdoors.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Cheez said:


> There is a local pizza place near me (The Mio Pizza Shop) that I love to go to. When I went there I would always order their Cheese Sticks. Everybody knew I loved them sometimes I even get them dropped off at my door for birthday gifts from friends. This was when I was 14 or 15 (Im 23 now) and my friends and I did LAN parties a lot which was just a few of the guys getting together with there computers to play games. Well one of my friends started calling me Cheese Stick because I ate them so much, but being a LANer I needed a cooler more "gamer" screen name then that so I dropped the Stick and changed the spelling to Cheez, and it stuck. Now about a third of the people I know I cant remember the last time they called me by my real name (Tyler) its just Cheez to them even my nieces and nephew I am uncle Cheez.


That's funny, I have a buddy who is a little older than you, and the first thing he orders anytime we go out to the bar after fishing are cheese curds. So being the creative people we are, we now call him Cheese Curd. Although, I'm from Wisconsin, so I'm sure the cheese (fill in the blank) nomenclature is used quite often in nicknames here lol.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Dsotm223
Dsotm, short for dark side of the moon which is my favorite pink Floyd album. 
223, my birthday is February 23. Most guys think it's a caliber choice, but ima 22-250 guy through and through, first rifle my grandpa taught me to shoot was a Remington 700 in 22-250 every since then I've been hooked on it.


----------

